# Both 6-day blasts survived thaw...



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello ladies
I was so happy when the clinic rang to say both the 6-day blasts had survived the thaw! It was such a relief! 
Failed a fresh cycle in Nov where i had 2 5-day blasts transferred. 
I wonder what the difference is between 5-day and 6-day and if the success rates are different. I guess FET isn't as successful as fresh transfers but a lot of people on here seem to have got a BFP on FET so I'm still hoping. 
Wishing you all the best... see you in the 2ww....


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

wonderful news anjy 

good luck re tx when your goin in? i have day 6 blasts on ice as well so im also just hoping and praying they survive the thaw as well.
as far as i no when they reach day 6 they are round about near hatching stage (assisted hatching) and so they try keep them to this stage if possible for apparently beta results 
this question is debatable as i hear many people say fet has a higher success rate as there isnt as much pressure on your body as there is not ec.

all the best and hope to see u in the 2ww soon


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Congrats n thanks for this post you give me hope i have one 6 day blast on ice hopefully et is on 28 th of this month so praying it thaws


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks hopepaige, Tito! 
Had my transfer last Thursday so I'm in the dreaded tww! I'm feeling slightly optimistic but not too hopeful. Trying to strike that balance... Whatever that is!
Wishing you ladies luck with ur 6-day blasts x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Anjy my EC is confirmed for Monday   my baby thaws


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi ladies couldn't read and run I hsve 2 day 6 4bb blast frozen and was worried about the being day 6 and not day 5 I did get a bfp with my fresh but mc  
so you have given me hope 

wishing yiu all bfp xc


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi sorry do any of you ladies know what grade your bladts was when they froze them xx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck Tito! 
Lisasimon  - Mine were also 4BB 6-day blasts. I had two fresh 5 day blasts transferred during my fresh cycle but they didnt take. 
I'm now 6dp6dt and trying to stay calm...  
Fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

lisasimon1 said:


> hi sorry do any of you ladies know what grade your bladts was when they froze them xx


Lisasimon mine was grade 1

Anjy thanks


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you for your comments i have been looking loads for some stories on day 6 frozen blasts but couldnt find any but i will keep chgecking in to see how everyone is getting on  

anjy when is your test date? hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks lisasimon
Hope you also get your bfp.  
My test date is 29th January but I really dont think I'm going to hold out that long. 2 iuis and 1 ivf so far and I havent waited til test day. I'm thinking testing Sat which will be 9dp6dt. I might do it Friday because I have to go to a funeral and if I am pregnant I dont want to get upset. I know I'll cry lots if i go anyway but with the hormones I'm pumping into my body its going to be niagra falls. 
DH said he'd go for me.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Anjy  watching you stay off (hehe)


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

the wait is so hard   i have done 1 ivf and 2 icsi ( and another one where i gave all my eggs away as they only got 8 - 5 mature gave them to my recipient ) and i have tested early with all 3 wish i hadnt after i done it   and with the last 1 i was testing from 5 days past 5dt lol sent myself mad and it didnt stop there i kept testing all the way thro till i had it confirmed that i was mc so all i can do is say enjoy  the not knowing but i know first hand that i say i wont test with the next 1 but i will still do it think i am a poas addict lol 

hope everything goes well for you and with the funeral 

xx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi ladies    I hope you don't mind me popping in I just wanted to say I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred last Wednesday so tomorrow will be 8dpt.  my otd is 9dpt but I don't think I can wait any longer and will be testing in the morning   
because your blasts are already 6 days old your otd should be 8 days later making you 14 days post ovulation that is the advice from my clinic anyway   
wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust      
Laura
xxx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Laura
Just saw this you must be testing right now! Really hope u get ur bfp! I have my fingers crossed for you! 
I almost tested this morning but decided to give myself one more day of ignorance! 
My clinic always overdoes the test days. I would mind so much but the pio shots are giving me so many lumps this month that I have no lumpless space left 
Baby dust to everyone!  
X


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks anjy but it was a bfn for me   I'm blessed to have dd and hope that one day we'll try again.
Wishing you best of luck   I'll check in again tomorrow


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Anjy, any news?  Thinking of you


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Laura, 
No I chickened out this morning... Am determined to test tom and I'll be 9dp6dt so I reckon the result will be pretty accurate! 
How about you? 
X


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi ladies just wanted to wish Anjy good luck and sending baby dust        xx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Bfn for me ladies! I'll try again tomorrow but not holding out much hope. 
Still going to go straight onto another fresh cycle now so I'm still hopeful! 
Have decided to take a week off work and go see the folks... Haven't seen them for a year! 
Wishing u all luck xxxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh Anjy i am so sorry when is your otd again? if it isnt meant to be today there is still hope i have seen people test neg day before and the day of otd and still get a bfp 

but whatever the outcome take time for yourselves 

wish you the best of luck for whatever you do xx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Anjy,

I am a new member so hello to everyone.

I just had my FET yesterday with two 6 days old blastocyst. One was hutching.  Trying to rest and think positive but it's so hard after so many failed attempts.  This is treatment nr 9  

I feel for all of you that had a bfn.  First few days are hard but I know we always manage to get back on our feet.  I have decided that if it doesn't work, this time it's the end of treatment for me.  I need to get my life back and I am sick of taking medications.

I have to test on the 9th of Feb.

Good luck to everyone who is the waiting game!

Love Francesca


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Frankie
Congrats on being PUPO  
Wishing you all the best! 
You'd think the bfns get easier to handle but they dont. I do agree with you that we always manage to get back on our feet after a few days though. 
I'm just done my 4th cycle of meds. I do the stimming with viagra and pataches and then pio shots, clexane shots and steriods as well as patches after transfer. My FET also involved stimming because its the only thing that gets my lining up to the required level. Your life does change when your on the meds and I cant say I wont be pleased to see an end to them. 
I think Ive got a few more cycles left me ... not sure I can do 9 though. Well done for persevering! 
I really hope you get your bfp this time  
Good luck 
x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Frankie


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the welcomes!  I agree it's never easy when you get a negative result.  First few days it's devastating then normally my way to cope has always been what can I do next.  This time I don't think I can carry on both financially and emotionally.  I have put my family and my life on hold, I could have  almost done a double extension on my house with the kind of money spent.  But when you have that need of motherhood, nothing matters.  I will be 37 soon and still have few years left maybe, but with infertility we know time is not on our side.

Having said that maybe if I see a bfn I will probably do the opposite of what I have just said.  So far it's day 5 after 6 days FET and have no major symptoms.  Therefore I have started worrying and this wait is already killing me!

My last two cycles have been perfect but with this one I have been treated for killer cells as mine are too high and end up killing the embryos.  I hope this was definitely the reason why it has been unsuccessful so far!

I wish you all the best and good night!

Frankie


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

I completely understand what your saying about putting your life on hold and the emotional and financial strains. Plus the pull of that 'elusive' motherhood which seems to come so easily to most women they don't know how lucky they are. 

Hang on in there Frankie... 5 days down. Really hope it's a bfp for you this time. Ive got my fingers crossed for you. 
Take care


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls


So sorry for the BFN's    it's so very hard.


Just wanted to let you know though that I had 2 x 6 day frozen blasts.  One thawed perfectly, but the other one I was told wasn't really doing anything, wasn't showing signs of hatching and was pretty poor quality, but they would put it back anyway as it couldn't hurt!!  Anyway, that poor little thing was just fine, as 9 months later I gave birth to two perfect twin boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so don't lose hope and don't pay much attention to grading!!!


Love and babydust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Miss T thanks for the encouragement  it gives me hope.
Frankie i understand what you r saying am on day 6 myself and getting really worried as i have no symptoms as well. Am really scared   for that BFP its so hard.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I had a massive scare this morning.  I got up feeling I was king of wetting myself and thought was the progesterone,but was instead bleeding.  It was watery and lasted just a bit, then suddenly stopped for the rest of the day.

Automatically I thought it's over as it has always been this way, I cried and talked to my husband and we both decided to stay calm but that was the end of treatments for now.

I am now scared to wake up tomorrow to find the blood again.  At the moment I still have a little hope as the bleeding has stopped, but I am also preparing for the worse.

I agree I get so angry when people that clearly don't deserve to have children, they seam to have them so easily!

Tito I am glad I found someone who is at the same stage as me. Talking to you girls has made a big difference.  I don't know why I never tried this kind of support before, maybe I never found the right site.  Please let me know when you are going to test.  I am supposed to do it next Saturday.

Night for now
Frankie


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Frankie   that its just spotting for you. My test date is Wednesday which is 9 dp 6dt this scares me as it seems too soon i was told if its BFN not to worry n test again Friday.However me being me so silly i tested on Friday 4dpt which was BFN this made me so scared as last time tested same time but it was BFP however after speaking to a friend she consoled me by saying its too early n last time i had trigger shot n it was also twins (sadly mc) so more hcg.     she is right
    

My only worry is i have no symptoms at all


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies i just couldn't sleep today so decided to test again cb says pregnant 1-2 weeks    could this be true don't want to be too excited yet as am only 7dpt and OTD is not till Wednesday please help could this be accurate oh now i don't know what to thing.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Tito,

Oh my God!!!! I am so happy for you.    If test says bfp it means it's definitely positive.  This tests are accurate.  Just stay positive and wait till Wednesday to get the blood test if that's what you are doing.

I was surprised to hear that just yesterday you were worried about not having any symptoms, and here you are this morning with this great news.  That gives me hope as I still don't have any symptoms but luckily the spotting hasn't come back.  You had FET just one day before me so we are very similar.

Any symptoms yet?  Sorry to read about your twins last time.  I will be thinking about you and pray your babies will be fine.  Please keep me posted.  I am not trying to test early as I will get too upset if it's negative.

Reading what you said it really gave me more hope, thank you so much


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey Frankie am happy it makes you positive throwing fairy dust your way   and no i have no symptoms yet


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

That's great news Tito! So happy for you! Just stay chilled and it will all be fine. 
Let us know how it goes. 
Sending you baby dust  
It's gonna be a sticky or two  

Frankie, I've still got my fingers crossed x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tito, I tested 7dp6dt too and that's when I got my BFP for the twins                   
I also experienced spotting on day 5 


T x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Oh thats wonderful news Miss TC


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Anjy,

How are you feeling now?  Are you already planning another treatment?  Thanks for your encouragement!

Tito I hope you are keeping well and resting.  What MissTC said it's so encouraging I really hope you too have the same outcome.  I was convinced I was not going to test early, but as today it's day 7do6dt I am starting to get tempted.  But I will wait at least till Thursday....I hope .  I know I am going to be so scared to look st that test    .

Hope you ladies have a nice sunny day wherever you are xx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Just went to the toilet and there is more bleeding for me.  Tomorrow it's the day my period is due and I don't think it's a good sign.

I think I will be testing tomorrow and put myself out of misery.  I was really positive still as the bleeding stopped thinking it was implantation bleeding, but as I have no symptoms can't help feeling it hasn't worked.   .

(


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Oh Frankie am so sorry   this tx is so hard.   for u


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I am getting crazy    .  Done the pregnancy test at 630am and it's positive!!!!!!!!!
The spotting is light doesn't even get to the pad, only when wiping and it's getting more light brown then red.  Could it be still a good sign?  I will worry to miscarry but for now all I can do is pray    .

This is torture, you get finally a dfp but as you bleeding you can't allow yourself to be fully happy!


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Its official ladies it OTD cb says Pregnant 2-3 weeks       am over the moon but like Frankie really scared.I was here a few months back now so scared please stick my little one


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Huge congrats to Frankie and Tito                   


Fab news for you both!


Frankie, can understand your worry, but the brown stuff is usually just old blood coming away, so hopefully you will be just fine!!  So many women bleed during early pregnancy and are fine, please try to stay positive, although believe me I do know how hard that is              


Tito - Wow hun!  2-3 weeks already!  Wonder if you have two again!  I have everything crossed for you that your sticky buns stay stuck!!!!!  I had MC on my first every BFP, and was so scared when got the last BFP as I also had the spotting as well, but it worked out ok!  I guess my body had learned what to do this time!!!!!!!


Love to you all
Tracy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Tracy,

I really hope that for Tito and myself our four little angles will stick tight this time.  It looks like we all had our share of suffering and hope that light will be at the end of the tunnel!

       to everyone!

Frankie


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats Tito, Frankie - that's amazing news! So happy for you guys! 

I'm going to start a fresh cycle on my day 21. Onwards and upwards! 

Good luck ladies!!! X


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Anjy,

Please keep me posted with yr fresh circle.  I also have done a ClearBlue test this morning and said 2-3 weeks.  It feels so surreal as still have no symptoms.  I have been there as well when two years ago I felt pregnant with FET but miscarried after five days I found out.  Will take one day at the time.

How you feeling Tito?


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Not sure if you still reading this but I wanted to let you know that I have miscarried.  There are no words to describe the pain, but all I can do is to move on.

Hope Tito is doing well and Anjy will start the treatment soon.

Take care
Frankie


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

That's just awful Frankie. I'm so sorry its happened after everything you've been through! 
How r u holding up? I'm sending you big hugs. 
I suppose it's too early to know what you might do next? 
Hope ur ok xxx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Anjy,

Thanks to this site I feel I am cooping better.  We have decided to have a brake so I can recover from this and medications...and financially.

Hope for a miracle to happen naturally and to try again in November with ICSI rather then IVF to have better chance and do the genetic tests on embryos hoping this will stop me from miscarriage again. This will costs a small fortune though.

How you doing with yr treatment?

Frankie


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww Frankie, having had 3 miscarriages I can imagine some of things ur going through atm! Still with your treatment history it must be heartbreaking! 
It's a massive hurdle to get a bfp and there is the next hurdle of carrying to term! 
I'm starting a fresh cycle probably next week depending on when af arrives. Going to do the antagonist protocol with intrilipids this time. 
Let me know how u r next week xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Ooh Frankie   so sorry this is really cruel am sorry for the late response but i have been really down this week my ms has really kicked in. Its really hard this journey of ours   for u


----------

